# Another 3 down



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Two woodies. One headshot and one cropshot. Then had a feral with a side shot but gave that to my mate. 9.5 steels, 25mm straight tbg and my trusty polymorph scorpion


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Fine job...


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A fine bag, indeed!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shooting there. Are those bands not to strong for the ammo? I was thinking that would be to much but you seem to be doing good with it.

Njones


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Two woodies. One headshot and one cropshot. Then had a feral with a side shot but gave that to my mate. 9.5 steels, 25mm straight tbg and my trusty polymorph scorpion


Do you have any idea the speed you are getting?

I'm getting 280fps++ depending on outside temp and my 3/8" steel (9,5mm) are a tight rope going out ...I mean to tell you they are book'n out !

I'm looking to smack a starling, and I'm sure my 3/8" steel going out at the speed's I'm getting will send him to bird heaven way before he comes close to hitting the ground !

I'm assuming one shot is all you needed on all three ..... how far away were you 15m or more and how high up were they ?

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shooting my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

nice shots, your'e a machine!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Njones said:


> Good shooting there. Are those bands not to strong for the ammo? I was thinking that would be to much but you seem to be doing good with it.
> 
> Njones


Not really. Any weaker and I wouldn't get the power. They are only singles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

wll said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > Two woodies. One headshot and one cropshot. Then had a feral with a side shot but gave that to my mate. 9.5 steels, 25mm straight tbg and my trusty polymorph scorpion
> ...


All were around 10 m. Plenty of power with the 9.5s but shot placement is more critical. You will down starlings easily. Not sure of the speeds but they are fast, pulling to just past my ear


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

youcanthide said:


> Njones said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting there. Are those bands not to strong for the ammo? I was thinking that would be to much but you seem to be doing good with it.
> ...


 Do you have any experience with 3/4 inch straight cut TBG? I have one shooter banded with it but I haven't shot it in forever though.

Njones


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Njones said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > Njones said:
> ...


25 is the only cut I use pal sorry


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

youcanthide said:


> Njones said:
> 
> 
> > youcanthide said:
> ...


 Ok. Thanks for your reply man. By the way. I really enjoy this hunting forum and the pics. Keep up the great shooting.

Njones


----------

